# Holiday Entitlement



## swotyemma (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi All

Me and my partner are looking into moving to Canada in the future and whilst researching we discovered that most employers only provide 2 weeks (not including bank holidays) paid holiday leave. Is this correct and if so how do people find this affects them? Is 2 weeks considered enough for the entire year and does it make it easy to visit friends and family abroad?

I was just wondering how every one elses expierences have been in regards to this - any input is welcome!

Emma


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

swotyemma said:


> Hi All
> 
> Me and my partner are looking into moving to Canada in the future and whilst researching we discovered that most employers only provide 2 weeks (not including bank holidays) paid holiday leave. Is this correct and if so how do people find this affects them? Is 2 weeks considered enough for the entire year and does it make it easy to visit friends and family abroad?
> 
> ...


It is and isn't the case. If you're an entry level worker with limited skills you will probably start off with two weeks. Most larger employers have a vacation policy which rewards with increased vacation time the longer one works there. More senior employees often negotiate increased vacation time when being interviewed.
No it's not easy visiting abroad with only two weeks per annum.


----------



## swotyemma (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the reply - we are obviously in very early stages so its good to find out as much as possible!


----------



## louiseg (Nov 17, 2007)

It seems to be very common here in Alberta to get only two weeks paid vacation, plus the long weekends. In fact quite often for hourly paid employees vacation pay is in each pay packet so when you are off you don't actually get paid at all, because you've had it spread over the year.
Two weeks is really hard to work with, and you pretty much have to take some unpaid leave which means saving and planning ahead big time. 
We found because we want long weekends for camping and just exploring our new country that there was no time left for doing anything else.
Plus if work is quiet they can just tell you there's no work tomorrow and not have to pay anything. 
Louise


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

swotyemma said:


> Hi All
> 
> Me and my partner are looking into moving to Canada in the future and whilst researching we discovered that most employers only provide 2 weeks (not including bank holidays) paid holiday leave. Is this correct and if so how do people find this affects them? Is 2 weeks considered enough for the entire year and does it make it easy to visit friends and family abroad?
> 
> ...


Hi Emma,

I think it does vary depending on who you work for but I know a lot of medium sized and larger companies offer 3 weeks initially, this then goes up with time so if you stay for say 5years you should be getting nearer the four weeks we are used to. As i am now working here i must say that i dont really notice it that much - I have so much more family time that it more than makes up for it (20min commute rather than 1.5 hrs in the UK!)

Regards

Ian


----------



## breny1965 (May 6, 2010)

swotyemma said:


> Hi All
> 
> Me and my partner are looking into moving to Canada in the future and whilst researching we discovered that most employers only provide 2 weeks (not including bank holidays) paid holiday leave. Is this correct and if so how do people find this affects them? Is 2 weeks considered enough for the entire year and does it make it easy to visit friends and family abroad?
> 
> ...


Most employers also state that you have to work with them for a year before you are entitled to that 2 weeks holidays ...


----------

